# What are some fish you can put in a 10 gallon tank?



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

What is a good setup of fish for a 10 gallon tank.

Could I put 3 guppies, 2 mollies, 2 cory cats and 1 mystery snail?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You will need to understand the "cycle" - have a look at some of the postings here where it is discussed in detail. Without that background, the project will get depressing quickly.

You could put three platies, or three guppies, but mollies and swordtails would be too large to live long in a 10.

If you had very small corys, you could have two, but they really like to be in groups of five or more. They are really social fish and need their own species' company to feel safe, and to be active. Alone or in pairs, they sit a lot. 

Unfortunately, a 10 gallon is a very small tank. To even have 3-4 livebearers in it, you must do 25% water changes every week, religiously. Luckily, that doesn't take long.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Most of the commonly available cories are not small enough for a ten. They need to be in shoals of at least five to be happy. The guppies and mollies would do ok but you have the potential to become overstocked easily.

IMO tens are basically only good for species tanks or spawning tanks.


----------



## gandyfamily2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

majerah1 said:


> Most of the commonly available cories are not small enough for a ten. They need to be in shoals of at least five to be happy. The guppies and mollies would do ok but you have the potential to become overstocked easily.
> 
> IMO tens are basically only good for species tanks or spawning tanks.


If you get the same sex fish they should be okay right? That is what I am going to do. Eitehr all females or males.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Even getting all females you still have the chance of having loads of fry as females can carry sperm for 6 months. For cories go with smaller species, pandas are small and you could probably do four with 4 male guppies. There is also smaller cories like pygmy cories. Which you could probaby do 5 or 6. But no matter what, you will need to keep up good maint on a tank that small as they can go bad fast.


----------



## rolesvillemollies (Sep 22, 2012)

Mollies definitely are not good for that small of a tank. They need more space- minimum of 20 gallons.


----------



## z1200 (Jan 26, 2012)

A couple Male guppies would do alright in a 10. For a bottom-feeder I would recommend a Trapdoor snail. They also love to snack on algae.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I think you could easily do 5-6 male guppies, and the same number of dwarf cories, like cory hasabrosus. And yes, weekly water changes are a must.


----------

